

Launch of Makers, Cory Doctorow's novel on Hardware Hackers. - rick_2047
http://craphound.com/makers/

======
daeken
Well, there goes a day of work.

Seriously though, I've become a huge Doctorow fan. When I first got my Kindle,
I didn't have an internet connection at my house for a week or so and decided
to grab Down and Out In The Magic Kingdom to give it a shot. I immediately
fell in love and over the next week, I read everything available on his site.
I'll be reading this over the next day or so, and I'll almost definitely be
picking up a dead tree copy for the bookshelf soon after. I can't recommend
his work enough, and I'm certain this will be on the same level.

~~~
pavs
I only read "Little Brother" by Cory. For some reason, I didn't really like it
as much I hoped I would; after reading many overwhelmingly raving positive
reviews and the subject of the book (well, "hackers") I somehow was expecting
more.

Do you think his other books are better or maybe I am in the minority who
thinks "Little Brother" wasn't that good?

~~~
rick_2047
Well yes to all counts.Cory has better books, like my favorite Eastern
Standard Tribe.But by the looks of it, Makers looks like it will beat EST.

Also the people who dont like "Little Brother" is a minority but a big one. I
liked it very much personal but the points given by some of my online friends
for not liking it also appealed to me. As I am a die heart fan I over looked
the improbability of having a big network like the Xnet mentioned based on the
XBoxs. I also gave cory the benefit of doubt over the issue of government
following such hard measures which will forgo the right of privacy of
citizens.

But having said all that, I liked the plot a lot and whats a Science fiction
without some umm... fiction in it.

I have already read some of makers, and to tell the truth I am not that much
hooked as much I would like. But that may be because there were so
distractions then.This novel is also about hackers.But not network hackers but
the other kind.Which do not always get that tag now, although the term was
invented for them and by them only (the railroad hackers at MIT invented the
term "hack" for a cool modification which was too clever). Those are the
hardware hackers. It is about a team of hardware hacker which are making
Hardware Art for collectors. Only got that much from whatever I have read.

May be the second seating will be more hooking.

~~~
daeken
I'm about 25% through Makers now and I'm downright hooked. I was planning on
reading a few pages then going to bed, but now it's looking like I'm going to
finish it today.

As for Little Brother, it's likely my favorite book of his. With years of
government regulations on free speech (specifically the DMCA) causing me
direct harm, I felt a connection to Marcus I've rarely felt from any other
book. I first read it in a single sitting and I've since read it three or four
times. That said, I'm unsure if I would've been so hooked if the story didn't
strike such a chord with me personally.

------
rick_2047
Haven't read it yet,but I just downloaded the TXT version (which I always do).
I am a not-so-long time fan of cory(2 years). I have read all of his novels
(someone comes to town someone leaves town). Was attracted to his writings
through his podcasts. I love the open touch he adds to his writings by
launching them with a creative commons licenses on the same day as the launch
of the paper version. He is a revolutionary, and proves that being open is
profitable.

